# Leasing Broodmares?



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

You need to take into consideration why a mare can no longer be ridden if that is what you are being told to look for in a broodmare. There are hereditary conformation faults that can directly cause the end of a riding career, including faults that make a horse prone to career ending injuries.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Get to know a good breeder and talk to them even if they don't have a mare to lease they may know of one.


----------

